# FYI, kribensis eat BBA



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

Purchased two juvenile kribs last week, and to my chagrin they happily munch BBA... healthy BBA too, not the dead stuff. They might be better at it than the SAE I purchased specifically for this purpose.

On a side note, i find the SAE to be an interesting, attractive fish. Not sure why they get such a utilitarian reputation. Mine has nice red and yellow hues.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

nanous said:


> and to my chagrin they happily munch BBA


cha·grin
SHəˈgrin
noun
noun: chagrin

1.distress or embarrassment at having failed or been humiliated.
"Jeff, much to his chagrin, wasn't invited"

synonyms:	annoyance, irritation, vexation, exasperation, displeasure, dissatisfaction, discontent; 

antonyms:	delight

sorry to hear about your BBA?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> cha·grin
> SHəˈgrin
> noun
> noun: chagrin
> ...


That made me laugh out loud :icon_lol:


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

no self respecting cichlid should be caught eating BBA!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

nanous said:


> no self respecting cichlid should be caught eating BBA!


Than the BBA shouldn't have moved in on the kribs turf lol. Just sayin


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

BBA was there first


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Seriously? Awesome! Might need to go pick up a breeding pair of Kribs


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread may contribute to Kribs becoming a hot commodity and the center of FW clean-up crews.

Actually if you've seen what Angels can do to some stems, you'd understand cichlids in a totally different way.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Bushkill said:


> This thread may contribute to Kribs becoming a hot commodity and the center of FW clean-up crews.
> 
> Actually if you've seen what Angels can do to some stems, you'd understand cichlids in a totally different way.


Yeah when my Wild Angels pick a spawning site, they shred any stemp plant within a 5 inch radius.... Ended up moving them to a bare bottom tank with a spawning cone to save my plants!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

EntoCraig said:


> Yeah when my Wild Angels pick a spawning site, they shred any stemp plant within a 5 inch radius.... Ended up moving them to a bare bottom tank with a spawning cone to save my plants!


Rotala ends up being scattered to the four corners.

And I've often thought about "renting" angelfish fry as duckweed "sucker-uppers". With all the people here that go bonkers at the sight of duckweed, they should watch a batch of these little guys eat the roots off right to the bottom of the leaves until it just croaks. My first successful angelfish spawn demolished an edge to edge mat of duckweed in a 20G in a couple of weeks. Gone.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't had any problems with BBA.. maybe this is why! They do tear up the tank when they breed but I don't mind too much, its just part of nature. I had planned on raising these fry but I didn't get the tank up in time and the parents are young still and they ate a lot of them. On the next round I'll be ready and hope to offer up some juvies for raok when I can sex them.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Bushkill said:


> Rotala ends up being scattered to the four corners.
> 
> And I've often thought about "renting" angelfish fry as duckweed "sucker-uppers". With all the people here that go bonkers at the sight of duckweed, they should watch a batch of these little guys eat the roots off right to the bottom of the leaves until it just croaks. My first successful angelfish spawn demolished an edge to edge mat of duckweed in a 20G in a couple of weeks. Gone.


Yup same here. My angels 'nom' any duck weed until its gone. They do pick at the BBA but i have never seen them actually eat it. Livebearers tend to do a good job at easting BBA in many cases. Clado is another story....


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Bushkill said:


> This thread may contribute to Kribs becoming a hot commodity and the center of FW clean-up crews.
> 
> Actually if you've seen what Angels can do to some stems, you'd understand cichlids in a totally different way.


in that case, i've got about 13 fry in a 10g i'm looking to sell in a month or two roud:

momma is pregnant with another batch... I lost the last batch during the power outage we had. some 30-40 very young fry


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> in that case, i've got about 13 fry in a 10g i'm looking to sell in a month or two roud:
> 
> momma is pregnant with another batch... I lost the last batch during the power outage we had. some 30-40 very young fry


Got parent pics?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Got parent pics?


hmm

here is pops










old one of him, colors in the picture are washed out.










and an old one of momma










I might have more on my computer at home. But you get the idea


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> in that case, i've got about 13 fry in a 10g i'm looking to sell in a month or two roud:
> 
> momma is pregnant with another batch... I lost the last batch during the power outage we had. some 30-40 very young fry


Hah! Not so far fetched. My middle one lives in Germantown. I have zero experience with Kribs. Would they demolish some big Amanos?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Bushkill said:


> Hah! Not so far fetched. My middle one lives in Germantown. I have zero experience with Kribs. Would they demolish some big Amanos?


100% destroy them. I had a 55 full of well rcs and tossed these two into the tank for a week to redo the tank they were originally in. Within three days they decimated the shrimp population to the point of no return.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah my kribs are pretty vicious when it comes to spawning time and protecting their fry. Mine killed 6 harlequins and a GBR. I learned my lesson about that. They also dig something fierce, so that's a no for me for a clean up crew..


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Crud!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Herotilapia multispinosa are a small cichlid I have kept that eat a fair amount of algae.
They too however would happily eat shrimp's.


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

wow, nice male krib. i had no idea they got so violent when breeding. Mine are tiny, so I have a while before this becomes an issue, but should I fear for my CPD and/or cories?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

mine aren't violent really. they weren't in breeding mode when either when they destroyed my RCS population. they were just being fish w/ an easy source of food.

these two beat up on each other more than they do anything else after the fry emerge. It's typically one or the other chasing the other away from the fry. but since they're in a 125g tank they're really fine.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah so let me know when this fry are ready scapegoat.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Yeah so let me know when this fry are ready scapegoat.


will do! this is my first successful brood. Though, I'm down from around 20 to 13. but the ones that have survived look great and already swim over to where I feed. I've started them on some things larger than flake. actually smaller bits of what I feed the larger tank (mysis, brine, beef heart, blood worm, etc) along with some frozen baby brine and flake still to make sure they're eating enough.

The female is prego again and I need to find a better way of housing them than a hang on breeder on the display tank. I've got a 10g full of java moss, and might try to toss the next batch in there soon rather than later.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

The java moss tank would be a great idea. Lots of microorganism for them to munch on. When I breed fish, I generally get noticeably better survival rate when java moss is involved


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> The java moss tank would be a great idea. Lots of microorganism for them to munch on. When I breed fish, I generally get noticeably better survival rate when java moss is involved


my concern is when to toss them in. I take them from the display tank as soon as I see them swimming around w/ one of the parents. The fry won't survive long in that tank due to predication i'd think. 12 congo tetra that LOVE eating, 10 five banded barbs, and a decent sized synodontis. I hate having the hang on breeder and sucking out crap. it'd be so nice to just get them from the display to the java moss tank... maybe I need to do a 50% water change into the moss tank from the display tank before dropping them in. that's an experiment for the next brood.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan to me. I would take Apisto fry right at free swimming and put them in a rearing tank. Java Moss and microworms.


----------

